# Mandeville?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Has anyone ridden it recently? I think I saw someone going in this direction. is it ridable or do you know when it will be?


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

Unfortunately, it is not rideable. I was heading up a few days ago, but had to turn around due to the road being resurfaced (leaving a very rough surface). I think Mandeville will be off limits for quite some time. Hopefully, the city will resurface the entire road – it sure needs it.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Rode Palos Verdes today and wanted to do Mandeville Canyon tomorrow. I can't find anywhere showing it being closed. Does anyone know if they've finished the resurfacing?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Rode Mandeville today. It's only torn up for about a half a mile. You can either ride on the rough asphalt or there is a decomposed granite trail on the side of the road you can ride. Started out in Redondo Beach, stopped briefly at Performance Bike in Santa Monica and then on to Mandeville. Total miles, 53. Nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Great, I will try it tommorrow. Sounds like you had a nice ride. Thanks for the info:thumbsup:


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

was thinking of doing the same myself tomorrow- seems there is even a local club that heads out that way from redondo - http://bccclub.org/routes/MandevilleStandard.html- their saturday 8am ride.

im going to be heading out from El Segundo


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Ride was fun, first time on Mandeville. Be careful on the torn up part. It's not too bad riding up, just bumpy. On the way back down it can be a little scary, a lot of loose rock. Just got to keep it slow.


----------



## mkadam68 (Feb 19, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but... Rode Mandeville this past Tuesday (6/28). Road's fine, er, well, at least the resurfacing is done. Now if they'd just do the rest of it


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*mandeville*



mkadam68 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but... Rode Mandeville this past Tuesday (6/28). Road's fine, er, well, at least the resurfacing is done. Now if they'd just do the rest of it


yes 1st half is smooth but I think 2nd half is not. it get narrow with cars.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone hear anything about the fire that is threatening Mandeville? I'm assuming the road is closed.


----------

